# Albino Bushynose Longfin pleco



## Fishy Bob (Oct 22, 2012)

I am planning on upgrading tanks soon and wanted to add a very good habitat, in part of my tank, for my ABNL and didnt know what would make them very happy. I have two longfin currently and one that is not a long fin.

Currently i have two tank set ups. I was curious if i should get pvc pipe because they always seem to be hanging, upside down on the bottom part of my amazon sword plants. I have hiding places for them but they choose to stay on the plants, so i didnt know if they would like the pvc. They seem happy now too, eat just fine and are in PERFECT condition.

In the new tank it will have 2 amazon swords, mopani wood, drift wood, black-red-grey slate and terra cotta pots. I didnt know, since they are ugly, if the pipes would be worth it, and if so what is the best way to disguise them so it dont look like i installed plumbing in my aquarium. 

Thanks for any help!!


----------



## SueD (Aug 4, 2012)

I have a bamboo piece that my albino BN (short fin) spends most of his time in - often upside down, also. Looks a lot more natural than PVC. Got it from this place: Breeding Caves of Bamboo Featuring Cypress Bayou Creations


----------



## Brian757 (Sep 24, 2012)

SueD said:


> I have a bamboo piece that my albino BN (short fin) spends most of his time in - often upside down, also. Looks a lot more natural than PVC. Got it from this place: Breeding Caves of Bamboo Featuring Cypress Bayou Creations


That is an awesome site! Thanks for sharing that! I never thought of bamboo as being a good cave. Very artistic! Might buy me one


----------



## Fishy Bob (Oct 22, 2012)

Thanks SueD! Them actually look really nice and they had a pic with a loach, which looks like my Yoyo's, so that means my whole tank would probably enjoy them. Thanks for the idea and i will be ordering some as soon as i get my lids in for my new tank.


----------



## SueD (Aug 4, 2012)

I've also bought a couple of their centerpiece driftwood pieces. It's cypress so it's very light weight, but on some of them, they will include a stone anchor. No tannins. Just something a little different than the usual driftwood. Very, very pleasant to deal with, also.


----------



## goldie (Aug 4, 2012)

Sue d, I was looking on the site you posted and at last ive seen driftwood i would like but, i cant work out how you get to buy. There's two great pieces there i would love. Do you need to register to buy?


----------



## goldie (Aug 4, 2012)

goldie said:


> Sue d, I was looking on the site you posted and at last ive seen driftwood i would like but, i cant work out how you get to buy. There's two great pieces there i would love. Do you need to register to buy?


lol It's okay worked it out now. Great site


----------



## jvance (Oct 18, 2012)

I have a albino longfin as well, but he is almost always attached to the underside or a shaded piece of bogwood.


----------



## SueD (Aug 4, 2012)

Goldie - glad you got it to work. I had an issue once when using google Chrome and had to revert back to plain Google. But if you have to, you can always e-mail them directly. I believe the woman's name is Gail and she is more than accommodating.


----------



## Dave Waits (Oct 12, 2012)

If you look at the left side of my tank you'll see a rock cave my son found for me at Petsmart. My Pleco assumed automatic ownership of it when I got him in the tank.










this pic was taken before I finished and added fish.


----------



## goldie (Aug 4, 2012)

SueD said:


> Goldie - glad you got it to work. I had an issue once when using google Chrome and had to revert back to plain Google. But if you have to, you can always e-mail them directly. I believe the woman's name is Gail and she is more than accommodating.


It took a while Sue but then clicking on the driftwood pics i eventually saw i could e mail them. Thanks for that link it's a great site


----------

